# Has anyone ever owned/or still own a st bernard?



## samanthajane (29 Jul 2009)

Hi, in just under 9 weeks time i will be getting a new puppy. 

I've had dogs before but never a st bernard. I done a bit of looking on the web but each site tends to be the same that doesn't have a great deal of information. 

Would anyone know of a site that would help me more, or have experience themselves. 

They can be prone to a few medical conditions, and they tell you what these are but just dont tell you the symptons to watch out for, or how to help prevent them.  Like because of their size and weight you are advised to give them supplements.....they just dont say which ones.  And that they can get twisted stomaches, so not to feed them 1 big meal, to space it out during the day in 2-3 meals. But it doesn't say if these have to be a certain time apart. 

Just general things that i wouldn't have come across before.

Thanks


----------



## Darthvadar (29 Jul 2009)

Hi SamanthaJane...

What a wonderful thing to look forward to... I LOVE St Bernard's... Too big for me to manage, though... They're built like a donkey... Some of my friends have them, and there's just two things I would advise...

1. As your pooch gets bigger, feed him/her from a dish on a small stool... Their height means that they can't reach to the floor while standing without their legs splaying...

2. Get him/her insured... You don't want huge vet's bills... 

Oh there is a third piece of advice... Have fun with your donkey... Ooops sorry, I mean dog... Please let me know how it goes... I'd love to hear all about the joys!... Oh and have you seen the movie 'Beethoven'???...

Darth...


----------



## samanthajane (29 Jul 2009)

Haha yeah i know they are big......but fingers crossed the one i'm getting wont be like a donkey, both the mother and father are small ( well small in a st bernard way ) they kept 2 from the first little, both females and there not huge. 

Good idea about feeding them from a stool, i hadn't thought of that. 

I know there big, but they are gentle giants. Never seen the full movie of beethoven just a few seconds here and there. 

The owners are keeping them untill they are the full 10 weeks, and they have said that they will start training them early, the sooner the better so i've been told. The main thing is not for them to get into a habit of jumping up on people!!


----------



## enoxy (29 Jul 2009)

Never seen Beethoven but I saw Cujo which showed a different side to cuddly St Bernards....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cujo


----------



## samanthajane (29 Jul 2009)

well it is fantasy and set in america......would you expect anything less.  should i be worried that my doll will turn against me as well. ( too scared to actually see the film...was it even a doll?? ) 

But i'll make sure all the vaccinations are upto date anyway!

Also if anyone has any ideas for a name....... in the past we've had a dog called woof woof, a cat called meiow, the then scoobydoo and shaggy. I'm trying not to let the kids think of a name. They would probably come up with tinkerbell or something!


----------



## Darthvadar (29 Jul 2009)

Sorry SamanthaJane...

I can't resist this name suggestion... 'Tiny'...

Do try to see Beethoven... It's the funniest film ever....

Darth...

P.S... Or another name suggestion... 'Titch'!!!...


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I know there big, but they are gentle giants.


 
You cannot make this assumption about any breed, a dogs behaviour is a reflection of good and responsible ownership, its up to you to stick with exercise, discipline and affection and let her know who the pack leader is!!

There is one locally to me, he is enormous. The owner says that she has trouble controlling him - he is very territorial and if he decides he is going to run to the window and bark at someone outside she cannot stop him physically - this is where mental domination is VERY important. You must be the boss!!!

As regards tips and advice specific to St Bernards, why not contact the Irish Breeders Association and get put in touch with someone experienced with the breed?

Id also advise obedience classes with a dog that size.

Good luck with it - gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## samanthajane (30 Jul 2009)

Of course you can never say that about any breed of dog. But in general they are know for being passive and gentle...again with the right training and looking after. 

"He is enormous" - hense why i have gone for a female, they are smaller than the males. 

Thats a great idea about the Irish Breeders Association. 

Do you know of any classes around north dublin, when i had my last dog ( before he was stolen from my back garden ) i looked around and couldn't find any so i had a trainer come to my house, expensive but worth it. I learnt a lot from her so i will be able to put that to use as well, but you right it's advised to get them used to other dogs asap because of their size. 

And i'm still stuck on a name. ( thanks darth but i think i'd look even more stupid calling out "Tiny" or "titch" then when i had was calling "woof woof" ) 

So far in names by bf has suggested...monster, my daughter wants her to be called stitch or lelu and my son wants to name her after some wrestler i cant remember the name!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> Do you know of any classes around north dublin, when i had my last dog ( before he was stolen from my back garden ) i looked around and couldn't find any so i had a trainer come to my house, expensive but worth it. I learnt a lot from her so i will be able to put that to use as well, but you right it's advised to get them used to other dogs asap because of their size.


 
The DSPCA (based in south dublin) are running training classes now, and theyre not expensive either. Im not suggesting you travel all the way across to them but you could give them a call and see what they can recommend in your own area?
The website is www.dspca.ie - you will find details, including info about the trainer, there.


----------



## samanthajane (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks very much again i'll get in contact with them and see if they know of any other classes on the north side.


----------



## Darthvadar (30 Jul 2009)

Hee Hee... Was teasing about 'Tiny' and 'Titch', SamanthaJane... 

A friend in the US called her female St Bernard 'Bernie'...


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> A friend in the US called her female St Bernard 'Bernie'...


 
Just dont get mixed up & call it Bertie .... and dont anyone go on about him being cuddly   . Gorgeous dogs, dont think the 2 cats would let us have one tho.


----------



## samanthajane (30 Jul 2009)

sorry to say i wasn't teasing about 'woof woof' 

He was always good and was trained and did what ever i told him too apart from one time i let him off the lead at portmarnock beach......never did it again. 

Me and the bf running alone the beach screaming 'woof' ( something like the marly and me scene ) only it lasted a lot longer. He'd stop wait for us to nearly catch up with him and then leg it again!! We got some very disapproving looks that day!!! 

Are you teasing about bernie aswell??? 

Oh and i'm downloading beethoven at the moment. The first one anyway there's loads of them!!!!


----------



## MANTO (30 Jul 2009)

Name Sugestion -> Brandy


----------



## Darthvadar (30 Jul 2009)

samanthajane said:


> sorry to say i wasn't teasing about 'woof woof'
> 
> He was always good and was trained and did what ever i told him too apart from one time i let him off the lead at portmarnock beach......never did it again.
> 
> ...


 
Ha Ha!!!... That story reminds me SO much of my late gran who was fond of the drop (and known for it), called her German Shepard 'Whiskey'... Yep, you've guessed it... Dog got out one morning when the postman called, and there was my gran tearing down the street in her nightie yelling at the top of her voice "Whiskey, Whiskey"...

No, I'm afraid I'm not joking about 'Bernie'... Same person called her other dog 'Puddles'... Never claimed that the owner was sane!...

Enjoy Beethoven... The films are brilliant!... 

Darth...


----------



## Rois (30 Jul 2009)

Contact for the St Bernard Club of Ireland is Mr A Long-Doyle 01-2874274.

Dog Training Ireland have training classes in Blanchardstown.

They need *daily grooming *and dribble a lot.

10 weeks is too old to get a puppy - better 7-8 weeks.


----------



## samanthajane (30 Jul 2009)

Why is 10 weeks to old to get a puppy? Would you suggest that i dont get this puppy. I dont think the owners would let them go any earlier they said they were going to keep them for 10 weeks cause they think this is better. 

I read that as long as you start training them between 2-3 months then there should be no problems.


----------



## Rois (30 Jul 2009)

The puppies should be well weaned off their mother at this stage and will have already started to bond with their siblings and their new family, whereas you want it to start bonding with your family as early as possible.

By 7 weeks they are already quite alert, mischevious and capable of being toilet trained (which is the first hurdle you will need to deal with). Other basic training like bed-time, feeding routines etc you should start as early as possible also. You can also start basic obedience training from an early stage like "NO" and praise/reward training also. 

You can't take him to group training classes until he had all his vaccinations. This is very important for socialisation with other dogs. In the meantime, get him socialised with all kinds of people and kids. Get him used to his environment around your home and let him know his limitations. 

I have had a lot of experience with top breeders in UK and they always recommended 7-8 weeks as best. Give your breeder a blanket for his mother to sleep on that you will then take home with you. If you can get a special dog crate and only plastic bed - he'll chew the fabric beds. 

Some Whelpi (mother's milk formula) for the first few weeks. The training nappies are quite good as long as strictly enforced but keep lots of newspapers also. Get him used to gentle grooming asap. Lots of things he can chew on until he's finished teething - but nothing too small or he could choke. Get him used to collar and lead asap - he'll scratch at new collar for a few days, then he'll be fine.

Don't answer his whines for company for the first few nights and he'll soon stop. Latex gloves, a mop and lots of dettol also required! Also worming tablets from your vet - done bother with the ones you can buy in pet-shops. Get the breeder to give you some of the food he's used too. Then if you want to change food, do it gradually over a few weeks. Puppies need 30% protein in their diet.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2009)

Rois said:


> They dribble a lot.



I didn't like to mention this before now but a guy who lives near us has one of these dogs.  I was taking our dog to the park one day and stopped to speak to the owner of the St. Bernard and admire his beautiful dog.  The dog proceeded to put his head in the window of the car and the amount of slobber/dribble was unbelieveable.   The dog was totally unconcerned about it and the owner was so used to it that he barely noticed.


----------



## Rois (31 Jul 2009)

Another thing to remember Samantha, get him used to car travel asap also.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jul 2009)

Hope you don't drive this  Skoda (3.50 minutes in)


----------



## Ciaraella (31 Jul 2009)

And I hate to be negative but remember very large dogs have shorter life spans. Not sure about St. Bernards but as far as i know Irish wolfhounds and great danes have a life expectancy of 7 to 8 years so you might need to take that into account. i'm more of a small mutt person, St. Bernards are gorgeous though!


----------



## glowinthedar (31 Jul 2009)

Name suggestions: Abracadabra, Twilight, Havana, Yoda, Moose, Chewbacca & Peanut


----------



## samanthajane (31 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that information Rois. I'm going to ring the breeder now and see if they will let the dogs go a few weeks earlier. 

I'm goig to have to get a new car before she gets too big! I have a peugeot 206cc so she wont fit in that for long!! I'm changing it next month anyway under the half way agreement as my kids have a hard job fitting in the car now.

Well they said they have no problem letting the puppy go at 8 weeks, so thats good. 

Sue...great video lol maybe there is hope of getting her into my car! 

Ciaraella...yeah their life span is around 7-10 years. Probably close to around 7 i would say. 

Glowinthedar...haha chewbacca. Cant call the poor thing moose!


----------



## Rois (31 Jul 2009)

Samantha great to hear you're getting her at 8 weeks - will be lots of work initially and will drive you mad at times, but that soon passes.  Lots of fun also they're adorable.  

Another thing, when you feed her or give her a bone, put your hand in the bowl and if she growls take it off her. Same with the bone.  Otherwise kids could get nipped if they interfere with her while she's eating.  

Best of luck, any questions just ask.  My 2 are a year old now and I couldn't imagine being without them - even though at times in the first few months they were a nightmare.


----------



## samanthajane (31 Jul 2009)

I've never had that problem with dog's being food agressive. I always lie beside them when they are eating and make a fuss, and then every now and again move the bowl away from them.  May not be the best method but it's worked in the past.  

what food do you feed yours? Also do you give them any supplements? I read that it's advised to give them supplements but i just dont know which would be the most beneficial to them. And do you have them insured? If so who with?


----------



## Rois (31 Jul 2009)

I fed mine on the puppy purina/beta brand for large dogs for the first year - this week is their first time on adult food.  With good quality food you shouldn't need any supplements.  Their first year of growth is the most important so it's worth getting good food.  I also mix in a just a little tinned food for them - McGraths is good but doesn't really matter, can even make your own with liver etc. 

I wouldn't give her any supplements now - the food should provide all her needs (30% protein).  If you notice her coat getting dry then you can put in a little cod liver oil or a raw egg. To much protein/growth supplements can lead to too rapid growth which is really bad for their bones.  Also no long walks for the first 6/7 months or you can affect bone development.

Later on she may need supplements for arthritis etc but not now.  Just a little bit of Whelpi with luke warm milk in evening for the first couple of weeks,

I do have them insured with Allianz, well worth it.  I've only had to claim on it once for my old dog but they were brilliant.


----------



## samanthajane (31 Jul 2009)

Must be a good brand thats the same as what the breeders feed there's on. ( mum and dad ) 

I googled it and didn't have much luck finding it available around north dublin. It seems a good brand so i take it if i ask in my local pet shop they would either have it or be able to get it for me. Do your gets yours local or is there somewhere worth while going to for a better price? Same for whelpi as well ( i've never heard of this before ) 

How long did you walk yours for after they were fully vaccinated. I was told about 20 mins twice a day untill she was about a year old and then i could increase it. 

I cant wait till she's old enough for me to take her to the beach. But someone told me there not that keen on the water and it not great for their coats. 

I also read that only to wash them when necessary, why is this?


----------



## KatieC (31 Jul 2009)

We have our black lab jessie for the last six months and I would recommend the following:-
     - for clean-ups, instead of using chemicals, i use a mixture of 50/50 lemon juice and  vinegar in a spray container. 
     - buy a collar and tag for your puppy. get your phone number and dog's name engraved on the tag, most good pet shops do this for less than €10.
     - start as you mean to go on! decide on first day what habits are acceptable
     - use your local library for great books on puppies and training
     - most importantly decide who is in charge

Best of luck


----------



## Rois (31 Jul 2009)

You should have no problem getting Beta in any pet store - call them up and ask where your local stockist is. Same with Whelpi it's widely available - you'll only need 1 can of this.

Re the walking - the garden should be sufficient for 6 months, then build it up gradually.  

Long haired dogs generally aren't keen on water but she will still enjoy walks on the beach. The salt water isn't good for their coats.  All my dogs are short-haired labradors, who are bred for water and have waterproof undercoats, so love nothing more than swimming. You might be able to coak her to paddle, but I don't think she'll swim - they're bred for mountains/snow not beaches.

Washing too often will destroy their natural oils, they need a daily grooming as their hair can get very matted.  This will encourage the natural oils. She will also need professional grooming probably twice a year.  Meantime, you can buy lovely dry shampoo for in between washes (Hery is a lovely brand that works wonders).


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Aug 2009)

Samanthajane...

It's a great idea to get your pooch a disc with your phone number on it... The recent advice seems to be NOT to put the dog's name on the disc... Appearantly, if thieves know the dog's name, stealing them is easier, the dog is more reassured when called by it's name... Just advice I got from the Dog Warden, for what it's worth...

By the way... I asked around about a name... These are the suggestions... BeBo, Midge (short for midget!), Pebbles, Belle, Shona, and Iona...


----------



## samanthajane (1 Aug 2009)

Thats good advice about not putting the dogs name. 

I found a lost dog a few months ago, the name on the tag was that of a company ( cant for the life of me remember it now ) but you ring this number and then they contact the owners. Did think at the time what a very strange name for a dog. 

I was actually thinking of bella myself. I'm going to see her on wednesday so i'll see if she looks like a bella.


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Aug 2009)

Oh and get her microchipped as soon as you can...

I'm hoping you'll post a pic of this pooch... I think we all feel we know her already!...

Darth...


----------



## samanthajane (1 Aug 2009)

I'm going to get her microchipped but i was told that sometimes they cant be read.  

I think it was the breeders that told me but i've spoken to so many people and read so much it could of been anyone. Their females chip can be read but the males cant, It's sort of got lost! But i'm going to get her done anyway. 

I do have a picture of her but she was less than a week old and it's of all of them (8) so i have no idea which one she is. I'll take some on wednesday and show you her!


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Aug 2009)

Thanks Hon... 

I'm DYING to see her... I can PM you my email add, if that's easier...

As regards the microchip 'migrating', yes I've heard of that happening... My friend's dog's chip is halfway down his front right leg!... Not to worry too much about that, though... Dog Wardens, rescue centres, vets etc, are very aware of this happening, and usually scan from the dogs ears to their rump, and left to right across their shoulders, and over both front legs... 

By the way, are you planning to neuter her???... If you are, get her done at six-eight months... That way, she's MUCH less likely to get mammory tumours later on...

Darth...


----------



## samanthajane (1 Aug 2009)

Yes i'm going to get her neutered cause i have no intention of breeding off her. 1 is going to me more than enough to look after. I'm told the one that they picked out for me has very good markings, and would be very good to breed off but i'm not interested in doing that. 

I really wanted a female because they are smaller but he still has a male left that no one wants. He has the best markings of the litter but because of his size no one is interested in him. He's very small. I hope they find someone like me thats not bothered about marking to take him.

The picture i have is the one that they posted on done deal. They live in wexord, only ones selling from that area so should be easy enough to find. They dont actually look that cute when there that young, but you can see pic of others that are a bit older.


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Aug 2009)

Good to hear that... I love responsible pet ownership!!!...

I've PM'd you... 

Darth...


----------



## Rois (1 Aug 2009)

The microchips can move in females also. I posted on this a few weeks ago - my vet was checking my old dog for her microchip and would have given up only I was there assuring him she had a chip. 

I think you might enjoy Pet Expo in October http://www.petexpo.ie/index.html . I picked up lots of stuff there last year, bedding, brushes, shampoos, plaque remover - some of it for a lot cheaper than you would pay in the shops. Also lots of free samples from exhibitors. 

All the breeders associations were represented and there was tons of free advice on offer from them, vets, trainers, etc etc. Also lots of other stuff going on. It's very dog-oriented. Best day to go is the Saturday - Sunday is crazy busy you can barely move.

I don't know who's exhibiting this year (they only have last year's list on the website), but if you want to pm me nearer the time, I can let you know if its worth attending.

If puppy is toilet trained by then (October), you can take her along also, she'll get lots of attention.


----------

